# Snow on my Cemetery



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

*Reapers at the ready*

Got all the inside-the-garage stuff ready today. When I made the cauldron creep, if forgot how tall my other skellies were - kinda makes the cauldron creep look like the Yoda of the reaper world : )


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Even in the reaper world Yoda is still king. It looks great! Besides, It kinda' makes sense that the little guy has to stir the pot.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The big guys will look like they are guardians for the creep!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Snow on my cemetery...... forlorn, but pretty.........


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A snowy cemetery is beautiful ... and all the more spooky for it. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It adds an eerie sort of quietness. Hauntingly beautiful!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful but chilling!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW! Snow, that's something I rarely get where I live. If it does snow it's mostly a dusting and then it's gone by the morning. But it does look pretty cool though!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I left my graveyard up all winter one year. It looked so peaceful out there with the stones about half out of the snow.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I left my graveyard up all winter one year. It looked so peaceful out there with the stones about half out of the snow.


:jol:I knew Bone Dancer would love this shot!  Hey Evil Andrew...it looks so loverly....the stones (so realistic and imposing) and the lovely softness of the snow. I hope your Halloween is still good....it does make for an amazing photograph. Do some black and whites...that would be something to see.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

No need for inventive ways to make your tombstones look weathered! Your cemetery looks completely believable under that blanket of snow. (And nothing seems to be blowing away.) But this also brings back childhood memories of having to wear winter coats OVER your costume. Even my five-year-old brain realized that that kinda ruined the whole "disguise".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO at the first photo

The snow shots are beautiful. I love the look of snow in a cemetery.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A little bit of snow makes the cemetery so beautiful.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm always so jealous of the snowy Halloween pictures. I know it must wreak havoc on some of the props, but since most Halloweens in SoCal are warm and sunny without a cloud in sight, it makes me long for a proper Autumn sort of weather.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, your little stirrer needs reaaallly big body guards.. Your Yoda comment made me laugh.

I love those snowy graveyards.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

I love your skelly monks! The Yoda thing made me laugh as well.  The snow on the tombstones is wonderful - it really adds to the atmosphere. We had that issue a few years back as well. While we were bummed at first, when we saw the photos later we realized how much more realistic they were! Love the snowy cemetary - reminds me of Phantom of the Opera!


----------

